# Помогите оценить итальянский аккордеон "MENGHINI "



## jaichus (20 Сен 2014)

Уважаемые Форумчане, всем доброго дня!
Очень нужна Ваша помощь. Пожалуйста, помогите оценить инструмент:
итальянский концертный аккордеон "MENGHINI – Castelfidardo Leonardo". 
Состояние идеальное.
Планируется продажа или обмен на выборный итальянский аккордеон для учебы в консерватории. Может у кого есть варианты и предложения. 
Заранее спасибо за отзывы.


----------



## vev (20 Сен 2014)

В прямой деке, насколько я вижу, стоят три резонатора. Один резонатор под углом - ломаная должна быть? Что там с электроникой? Регуляторы на решетке к чему привязаны? Сколько лет ему от роду?

Вы бы информации побольше бы привели. Оно бы быстрее люди откликнулись бы.

При детальном рассмотрении фотографий стало понятно, что это LMMM и судя по всему с разливом. Пиколки, похоже, нет.

Диковинная вещица для России. Его б во Францию


----------



## jaichus (22 Сен 2014)

извините за молчание - дача  Уточняю (я отец музыканта - если что не так объясняю не пинайте) - в ломаной 1 голос, есть и фагот и пикалка - четырехголосый. Инструмент делался под заказ довольно известного эстрадного музыканта (фамилию запретил озвучивать) примерно в 2003-2005 гг. Для эстрады исключительный инструмент - красивый, легкий, разливы, прекрасные голоса ( бывший хозяин объяснил, что мастеровые с какой-то насечкой?) Изготовлялся на фабрике в Castelfidardo? - MENGHINI правоприемник Scandalli? Там же вставлялись микрофоны (называл штенхайзер?) - которые благополучно извлек для своего нового инструмента 
Извините за безграмотность - что такое LMMM ? 
Просьба предложения в личку - чтоб не засорять тему


----------



## vev (22 Сен 2014)

LMMM - это фагот и три голоса в кларнете/гобое. На регистрах пиколки нет. Собственно и на фото ее не видно

Метод крепления голосов на резонаторы с использованием гвоздей/шурупов применяется лишь на самых дорогих Scandalli Super VI Extreme. Косвенно это указывает на класс вашего инструмента. Форма клепки говорит о том же. 
Без того, чтобы послушать все равно ничего точно сказать нельзя, но навскидку тысяч двести может стоить (ИМХО)


----------



## jaichus (22 Сен 2014)

Да уточнил - пиколки действительно нет Но в придачу есть электронный блочок, который не совсем понятно как лучше всего использовать с этим инструментом : ( и нужен ли он вообще ?


----------



## vev (22 Сен 2014)

jaichus (22.09.2014, 12:24) писал:


> Но в придачу есть электронный блочок, который не совсем понятно как лучше всего использовать с этим инструментом : ( и нужен ли он вообще ?


Вообщето блочек этот для MIDI. Выходит в аккордеон встроен MIDI интерфейс? 
А не хотел бы собственно "музыкант" сам по-честному рассказать что же там все-таки внутри есть. Он то должен знать больше. Ведь чем-то при покупке инструмента наверное руководствовался.


----------



## jaichus (23 Сен 2014)

К сожалению пока нынешний молодняк знает еще меньше отцов - они ведь ни паяли усилители, ни лепили гитары и всякие примочки к ним, и пока не доросли до цифровых технологий  MIDI интерфейса там не было (возможно раньше хозяином планировался) И нам это досталось просто довеском. Точно стояли микрофоны и есть стандартный разъем. Но по-моему мнению (только бы убедить студента): миди для - ди-джеев, кто играет по-настоящему - в этом мало нуждается. тем более если прекрасный натуральный звук, ну в крайнем случае с хорошим усилением. Для играющего хорошо - MIDI - чужая территория, сводит на нет его преимущества  ИМХО,


----------



## sedovmika (23 Сен 2014)

Интересное решение для крепления голосов. Я планировал что между планками должен быть шуруп, который бы опирался этой шляпкой на планки. Т.о. создавался как бы некий звуковой мостик (вибрация от звучащей планки передавалась бы на соседние через шляпки-мостики другим планкам, на манер цельной планки).Надумал заняться этим зимой, проверить эффективность этого метода (повысить отзывчивость голосов). Проблема: нужны шурупы, желательно с плоской шляпкой, диаметром около 1--1, 5 мм (учитывая ширину перегородок в резонаторе и расстояние между планками). Никому не приходилось заниматься этим? Еще плюс - быстрая съемка и установка планок. Разница в толщине, когда она меняется от одной группы планок к другой легко решаема. По моей задумке достаточно 2 шурупа - с торца один и между планками один. Резонатор должен ровным, чтоб планки легли без зазоров, по другому торцу планки наверное надо пролить воском, т.к. там 2 грани образуют прямой угол и труднее добиться "герметичности".


----------



## vev (23 Сен 2014)

jaichus (23.09.2014, 10:00) писал:


> Для играющего хорошо - MIDI - чужая территория, сводит на нет его преимущества  ИМХО,


Скорее согласен. MIDI стоило бы устанавливать на инструмент класса на два пониже, а уродовать и без того хорошо звучащий аккордеон высокого класса как-то не кашерно (ИМХО)

*sedovmika*, 

А зачем? Насколько я понимаю, шурупы обеспечивают лишь более плотный контакт с резонатором. Он же (резонатор) и есть "мост" между голосом и корпусом. Он и называется "резонатором" по этой самой причине. При правильном выборе материала резонатора итак обеспечивается достаточный уровень передачи вибрации. Как Ваш метод может сказаться на "отзывчивости голосов" вообще непонятно. Отклик зависит, по-моему, в основном от величины зазоров, профиля окна и правильности установки язычка над планкой ну и от профиля язычка, конечно же. А скорость снятия/установки планок вообще, как мне кажется, параметр весьма спорный: это же не АК-47. Зачем его разбирать, если он и без того хорошо настроен и хорошо звучит?

К тому же, если не очень хорошо видно на фото, восковая мастика все равно используется, хотя и в меньшем количестве. А для того, чтобы убрать течи без применения мастики, не обойтись без лайки. Собственно, как это и сделано на цельнопланочных инструментах


----------



## sedovmika (23 Сен 2014)

Страсть к "улучшательству" доведет меня наконец до порчи инструменов


----------



## diorel (24 Сен 2014)

Могу обменять на готово-выборный S5,пишите на [email protected]


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2014)

diorel (24.09.2014, 12:55) писал:


> Могу обменять на готово-выборный S5,пишите на [email protected]


Песок - неважная замена овсу 
S5 и даже с выборкой - инструмент совершенно другого класса, да и вообще вещь странная. Даже честная Супита в хорошем игровом состоянии была бы недостаточна в данном случае, а уж про S5 и говорить не стоит. Да и зачем в консерватории пятиголосный тяжеленный гроб с музыкой и массой потенциальных проблем? Даи поиграв на хорошем итальянце, студент вряд ли захочет сесть за S5

Не претендую на истину в последней инстанции. Это только мое личное мнение


----------



## jaichus (24 Сен 2014)

diorel (24.09.2014, 12:55) писал:


> Могу обменять на готово-выборный S5,пишите на [email protected]


 на готово-выборном S5 сын сейчас учится в музучилище (2 курс). Это инструменты разного класса !


----------



## jaichus (24 Сен 2014)

Такой аккордеон ни за что б не меняли (исключительный звук, механика, легкий, - для дорогих халтур цены нет)- но нужен для учебы нормальный готово-выборный аккордеон (и только итальянский)


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2014)

А в какой Вы то сами бюджет хотите влезть? Ну допустим, Вы продали свой инструмент, какого класса готово-выборный Вы ожидаете? Какая доплата для Вас будет приемлемой?

Vignoni, Fantini - одна цена, Scandalli, Bugari, Pigini - совсем другая. Тот же Scandalli с разными голосами будет также отличаться по цене. 
Так вот 200 тр или 500 тр?


----------



## jaichus (24 Сен 2014)

vev (24.09.2014, 15:57) писал:


> А в какой Вы то сами бюджет хотите влезть? Ну допустим, Вы этот продали свой инструмент, какого класса готово-выборный Вы ожидаете? Какая доплата для Вас будет приемлемой?
> 
> Vignoni, Fantini - одна цена, Scandalli, Bugari, Pigini - совсем другая. Тот же Scandalli с разными голосами будет также отличаться по цене.
> Так вот 200 тр или 500 тр?


С учетом, что Menghini правоприемник Scandalli - хотелось бы что-то такого же уровня или чуть выше ( с доплатой) Но, к сожалению, мои познания в градации итальянских аккордеонов невысоки (с благодарностью приму ссылки на инфо по этому вопросу), почему собственно и обратился за помощью форумчан


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2014)

jaichus (24.09.2014, 17:54) писал:


> С учетом, что Menghini правоприемник Scandalli - хотелось бы что-то такого же уровня или чуть выше ( с доплатой) Но, к сожалению, мои познания в градации итальянских аккордеонов невысоки (с благодарностью приму ссылки на инфо по этому вопросу), почему собственно и обратился за помощью форумчан


Вот по поводу "правоприемников" и Menghini, как бренда, все не так просто. 
Для примера наберите "Menghini accordion" в любой поисковой системе. Поиск ничего вразумительного не даст. То же самое проделайте со "Scandalli" - миллионы совпадений. Здесь вступают в силу законы маркетинга: народ падок на раскрученные бренды и пройдет не задумываясь мимо лучшего, но не раскрученного товара. 

Второе. Аккордеон стоимостью 150-200тр не так то просто продать. Как пирожки они не разлетаются. Сам продаю недешевый Scandalli и так чтобы отбивался от покупателей, так ведь нет. Поэтому выстраивание цепочки продажа-покупка займет изрядное время.

Если я правильно оцениваю уровень Вашего инструмента, то под Ваши требования попадает что-нибудь типа Scandalli Conservatorio с голосами класса Binci. Ценник на него в России (говорю о новом инструменте) не опустится ниже 10 кевро или полмиллиона на наши деревянные. Даже если Вы получите за свой инструмент 200 тр, доплата будет весьма существенной.

Если Вы готовы рассмотреть более бюджетный вариант, то с небольшой доплатой, наверное, можно купить новый Fantini. 

С б/у ценник пониже, но выбор все равно невелик. 
Удачи в продаже и покупке.

P.S. Позвоните Юре (Zet10, телефон в его профиле) может его заинтересует Ваш аппарат и Вы сможете обменять на что-то разумное


----------



## jaichus (25 Сен 2014)

Да, то что Вы пишите совершенно точно. Я надеюсь, что музыкант, который возьмет аккордеон в руки, услышит его звучание, все оценит. Наверное сейчас большинству, окончивших консерваторию, никак не обойтись без эстрадных, "варьетешных" выступлений (на одной классике не прожить ни музыканту, ни певцу, ни балерине - племянница танцевала в оперном театре  И вот для такой цели ну очень подойдет этот инструмент с его роскошным оформлением, восхитительным разливом (его уже слушали преподаватели) Ну а у нас на повестке сейчас - добротный академический инструмент. и, скорее всего, готово-выборный аккордеон самого высокого уровня (в моем понимании это Bugari, Scandalli), мы пока не потянем  хотя к этому стремимся ) Время пока есть


----------



## vev (25 Сен 2014)

jaichus (25.09.2014, 11:11) писал:


> добротный академический инструмент. и, скорее всего, готово-выборный аккордеон самого высокого уровня (в моем понимании это Bugari, Scandalli), мы пока не потянем  хотя к этому стремимся ) Время пока есть


Ну если академический, то есть еще Akko  Это правда будет баян в аккордеонном пиджачке, но вполне академический. Цельная планка со всеми вытекающими


----------

